# Story time: Got into an altercation with someone in the neighborhood.



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So where do I begin

Yesterday I decided to do a 3 hour Amazon block. The block sent me to Fremont in a neighborhood where there’s all apartments. So it took me almost 3 hours. Finally I get to the very end and the app says I have 1 more stop to deliver to and it’s 1 package. But I have 2 packages left. No big deal I guess. It was probably because I scanned the bag the packages were in and that one wasn’t in the group for some reason. I really didn’t want to return to the warehouse (San Leandro, DSF4 warehouse) cuz it was 15 minutes away and I had something to do.

Anyways i scanned in the package and it was in the area that I had previously delivered to when I first started the block. So I drive to the location but I guess I didn’t pay attention or the gps was bugging out or something but I’ll get back to that in a bit.

I approach the gate since it was a gated community. And I try using the code that was provided to me by the app. But it wasn’t working. Which was weird to me since it worked earlier when I was delivering the first packages.

Anyways I’m getting antsy because it’s the last delivery and I wanted to be done with the block already. It had been raining all afternoon and I really wanted to finish so I saw there was a break in the fence so I went through that.

Now that I’m in I’m looking for the address not paying attention on what’s going on around me. I had my hoodie on since it was raining and couldn’t see over the corner of my eye. And all of the sudden I turn around and this older Indian guy probably in his 50s or 60s is behind me. Starts yelling at me saying I’m stealing packages in his neighborhood and why am I trying to hide my face.

So I’m trying to calmly explain to him I’m with amazon and I’m trying to deliver this package. I then try to show him my phone with the flex app up but he’s not having it. He took that opportunity to snatch the package out of my hand and puts it under his foot. Says “I’m gonna call the cops”. Then grabs a brick next to him and holds it up to me and says “I’m gonna kill you”

At that point I’m kinda scared he’s gonna throw that brick at me so I quickly grab the package from under his foot and start running. I make it out of the gate and back to my car witch was parked in front of the gate. And by that time I see the old Indian guy and another white lady and her kid (presumably another neighbor) she gets to the gate first and asks what’s going on. I then explain to her I’m with amazon and I’m trying to deliver this package and this guy (who just about caught up to the gate) tried to say I was stealing the package and that he was threatening me. She says the guy has the right to “stand up for his neighborhood “ and reminded me that “this is a private neighborhood” She then asks to look at my phone and the package and tells me that “your actually in the wrong place” “this is across the street” and points at the street sign.

The Indian guy then starts yelling at me and saying “I don’t know how to read the English language” because it’s the wrong area. I then say to him “are you calling me stupid sir?” He point blank said “yes” with a big smirk on his face. Then tells me "you need to have proper identification”. I’m pissed now. He became hostile at me first, tried to threaten me with a brick and even after I proved who I was he still said “that’s not enough” and basically called me stupid.

So I lose my cool (after trying to be as professional as long as I could) Told him you tried threatening my life and stay away from me. He comes out the gate and gets in my face. I’m screaming “call the cops” the lady is saying “stop it, there’s no need for this please” now the guy keeps saying “I’m stupid and don’t know how to read the English language” over and over again. Then he steps back and goes back into the gate. I'm still yelling at him and the lady’s telling us to stop. The guy then starts walking away. Then me and the lady start talking again she then just says the same stuff she told me before. That the place is across the street and to try over there. I could see the guy stop and it looked like he wanted to walk back and start talking some more but I got back to my car and took off across the street.

Anyways this brings up a big point. I know when you first start amazon flex there supposed to give you a vest and a lanyard with a generic id badge that says “Amazon flex Independent contractor” but I got neither from the warehouse. What am I supposed to do to prove that I’m contracted through amazon? Next time I do a block I’m gonna ask the warehouse about that because next time it could be worse.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

He was right


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> He was right


Honestly I can see from his point of view that he was right AT FIRST. It was a misunderstanding. I tried to explain the situation and identify myself by showing my phone but he wasn't listening and he took it to the next level by physically grabbing the package out of my hand and threatening me with a brick. I could have legally punched this guy in the face because he basically threatened my life and it would have been self defense. I was calm and professional for as long as I could. I'm surprised I was able to hold it in for that long. Saying this guy was right all ways? That I have to disagree with.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So where do I begin
> 
> Yesterday I decided to do a 3 hour Amazon block. The block sent me to Fremont in a neighborhood where there's all apartments. So it took me almost 3 hours. Finally I get to the very end and the app says I have 1 more stop to deliver to and it's 1 package. But I have 2 packages left. No big deal I guess. It was probably because I scanned the bag the packages were in and that one wasn't in the group for some reason. I really didn't want to return to the warehouse (San Leandro, DSF4 warehouse) cuz it was 15 minutes away and I had something to do.
> 
> ...


Dear Lord


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

I would have took both their pictures or start recording. Later go to the police station and file a report. Nothing settles people down like the police showing up when they don't expect it. Calling the police then would have not have helped. They would have just said you are trespassing and problem said you are in the wrong.

The next day you walk into a police station with the video of the Indian guy saying he "will kill you" holding a brick well somebody dad is going to get a visit from the police. He will probably just get a warning but still it will shut that shit down in the future.

and in the future, if the code does not work "no access". Don't go through a "break in the fence". If it was me I am not picking up a brick but I will call the police if I see someone come through the fence.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Put yourself in that guy's shoes. This is what he's thinking, 'This dude breaks into my gated community, wearing a hoodie, carrying a package scurrying around... This guy is stealing packages!'

Always check for the right address, if you don't have a lanyard and a badge, wear the yellow vest, and never sneak around in a hoodie.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

It's assault the moment he snatched the package from you. File report, he will think twice about doing it again.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Honestly I can see from his point of view that he was right AT FIRST. It was a misunderstanding. I tried to explain the situation and identify myself by showing my phone but he wasn't listening and he took it to the next level by physically grabbing the package out of my hand and threatening me with a brick. I could have legally punched this guy in the face because he basically threatened my life and it would have been self defense. I was calm and professional for as long as I could. I'm surprised I was able to hold it in for that long. Saying this guy was right all ways? That I have to disagree with.


Next time you get into an argument with an Indian dude tell him he is the biggest Bhenchod you have ever met and that he is a disgrace to his family and brings shame upon the family name. Be prepared for one pissed off Indian dude...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes you should have a lanyard


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Put yourself in that guy's shoes. This is what he's thinking, 'This dude breaks into my gated community, wearing a hoodie, carrying a package scurrying around... This guy is stealing packages!'
> 
> Always check for the right address, if you don't have a lanyard and a badge, wear the yellow vest, and never sneak around in a hoodie.


Like I said in a previous reply. I do understand his point of view. But if he stopped and listen to me for a second and actually took the phone with the app on as proof. He could've been like ok sorry it was a misunderstanding carry on. But he wasn't listening at all. Told me the phone isn't "enough identifictaion" threatens me with a brick and said he's gonna kill me takes the package out of my hand and continued to argue with me all the way to the end. Not once admitting it was a mistake or misunderstanding or hell maybe apologizing? I was even courteous enough to apologize to the lady for all the trouble. This guy was just looking for a fight.



nighthawk398 said:


> Yes you should have a lanyard


Neither of the warehouses I went to (North San Jose or San Leandro) ever gave me one. I thought there supposed to give you one when you first start. I saw others around me without one so I figured they ran out and never asked.



Placebo17 said:


> Put yourself in that guy's shoes. This is what he's thinking, 'This dude breaks into my gated community, wearing a hoodie, carrying a package scurrying around... This guy is stealing packages!'
> 
> Always check for the right address, if you don't have a lanyard and a badge, wear the yellow vest, and never sneak around in a hoodie.


They never gave me a yellow vest either. Also never see any of the other flex drivers wear one at the warehouse.



damphoose said:


> I would have took both their pictures or start recording. Later go to the police station and file a report. Nothing settles people down like the police showing up when they don't expect it. Calling the police then would have not have helped. They would have just said you are tress-passing and problem said you are in the wrong.
> 
> The next day you walk into a police station with the video of the Indian guy saying he "will kill you" holding a brick well somebody dad is going to get a visit from the police. He will probably just get a warning but still it will shit that shit down in the future.
> 
> and in the future, if the code does not work "no access". Don't &%[email protected]!*ing go through a "break in the fence". If it was me I am not picking up a brick but I will call the police if I see someone come through the fence.


Unfortunately when he threatened me with that brick I was kinda in shock at first and didn't think about recording it. Only thing I was thinking about was "is this guy gonna hit me and am I going to the hospital today?" When we all ended up at the gate I was gonna recorded it on my phone but then the lady kept asking to see it.



Placebo17 said:


> Put yourself in that guy's shoes. This is what he's thinking, 'This dude breaks into my gated community, wearing a hoodie, carrying a package scurrying around... This guy is stealing packages!'
> 
> Always check for the right address, if you don't have a lanyard and a badge, wear the yellow vest, and never sneak around in a hoodie.


Also one more thing. Why would I break into the place with a package in my hand? My car was parked outside the gate and I pulled the package out of it. Also I'm pretty sure nobody was around at the time I went through the break in the fence. So nobody saw me go through the fence and if they did they would have saw me pull the package out of the car as well.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How were they supposed to know if you are new if you never asked for a lanyard?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Listen I know where you're coming from but people have no clue what we go through to deliver packages. Hence, you have to look out for yourself, Amazon certainly won't have your back if customers complain.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> How were they supposed to know if you are new if you never asked for a lanyard?


Ok your right. I should've asked. BUT in the training videos it shows them giving you the lanyard and vest before you even enter the warehouse for the first time. And also seeing as how nobody or any of the other flex drivers didn't have one either (it's been like this every time I do a block) I made an educated guess that they didn't have anymore or they weren't giving them out anymore. Nobody mentioned anything about it and it's really never been a problem till now.



Placebo17 said:


> Listen I know where you're coming from but people have no clue what we go through to deliver packages. Hence, you have to look out for yourself, Amazon certainly won't have your back if customers complain.


Yeah at the end of the day I guess that's part of the risk delivery people have to deal with. Still I don't want to wait till someone starts attacking me to call the police and I don't want to be like that guy and start assuming he's gonna attack me and attack first and get arrested for assault or something. I wish there was a better way to deal with situations like that.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You are lucky. Two words: Trayvon Martin


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> You are lucky. Two words: Trayvon Martin


Yeah but that was in Florida. I'm in California and we don't have a "stand your ground" law here. So I'm pretty sure if something happened to me. That guy would be going to jail.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Like I said in a previous reply. I do understand his point of view. But if he stopped and listen to me for a second and actually took the phone with the app on as proof. He could've been like ok sorry it was a misunderstanding carry on. But he wasn't listening at all. Told me the phone isn't "enough identifictaion" threatens me with a brick and said he's gonna kill me takes the package out of my hand and continued to argue with me all the way to the end. Not once admitting it was a mistake or misunderstanding or hell maybe apologizing? I was even courteous enough to apologize to the lady for all the trouble. This guy was just looking for a fight.
> 
> Neither of the warehouses I went to (North San Jose or San Leandro) ever gave me one. I thought there supposed to give you one when you first start. I saw others around me without one so I figured they ran out and never asked.
> 
> ...


No one has a yellow vest unless they bought it themselves. One day they had lanyards and I finally got one after a year of Flex. Also the training videos show a "sorry we missed you" door tag for when you are unable to deliver, but when I asked they said no such thing exists. The video also shows the delivery girl putting a plastic bag over a package if it's raining, but I guess you have to provide that yourself.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

poopyhead said:


> No one has a yellow vest unless they bought it themselves. One day they had lanyards and I finally got one after a year of Flex. Also the training videos show a "sorry we missed you" door tag for when you are unable to deliver, but when I asked they said no such thing exists. The video also shows the delivery girl putting a plastic bag over a package if it's raining, but I guess you have to provide that yourself.


The Eagan warehouse does give you bags if you ask for them. I have gotten them a few times when it was raining really bad.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

poopyhead said:


> No one has a yellow vest unless they bought it themselves. One day they had lanyards and I finally got one after a year of Flex. Also the training videos show a "sorry we missed you" door tag for when you are unable to deliver, but when I asked they said no such thing exists. The video also shows the delivery girl putting a plastic bag over a package if it's raining, but I guess you have to provide that yourself.


What? Your warehouse is lying to you. At my warehouse they won't even let people pick up blocks until you have your yellow vest on.

My warehouse also has the "sorry we missed you" door tag that I never use and plastic bags for rainy days.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> What? Your warehouse is lying to you. At my warehouse they won't even let people pick up blocks until you have your yellow vest on.
> 
> My warehouse also has the "sorry we missed you" door tag that I never use and plastic bags for rainy days.


Dang probably the reason why we don't have them is because our area, there's so many drivers here. They probably ran out really quick or it wasn't worth it for the warehouse to provide all that stuff to us. So that's probably why at least I never got any of that stuff.



poopyhead said:


> No one has a yellow vest unless they bought it themselves. One day they had lanyards and I finally got one after a year of Flex. Also the training videos show a "sorry we missed you" door tag for when you are unable to deliver, but when I asked they said no such thing exists. The video also shows the delivery girl putting a plastic bag over a package if it's raining, but I guess you have to provide that yourself.


Yeah when my buddy first started they never gave him a lanyard but he kept asking but they didn't have any. Then one day 2 weeks ago he saw that they got a box full of amazon flex lanyards so he asked and they gave him one. But it's just the lanyard not the ID card that says your an amazon flex driver.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So where do I begin
> 
> Yesterday I decided to do a 3 hour Amazon block. The block sent me to Fremont in a neighborhood where there's all apartments. So it took me almost 3 hours. Finally I get to the very end and the app says I have 1 more stop to deliver to and it's 1 package. But I have 2 packages left. No big deal I guess. It was probably because I scanned the bag the packages were in and that one wasn't in the group for some reason. I really didn't want to return to the warehouse (San Leandro, DSF4 warehouse) cuz it was 15 minutes away and I had something to do.
> 
> ...


I say, you wouldn't be DamseLinDistresS twin brother now, would you??

https://uberpeople.net/threads/100-kiss.215794/



Cody6666 said:


> The Eagan warehouse does give you bags if you ask for them. I have gotten them a few times when it was raining really bad.


In my experience if you're an independent IC driver AND if the WH has them. Flex/Prime drivers are on their own paying out of pocket....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> No one has a yellow vest unless they bought it themselves. One day they had lanyards and I finally got one after a year of Flex. Also the training videos show a "sorry we missed you" door tag for when you are unable to deliver, but when I asked they said no such thing exists. The video also shows the delivery girl putting a plastic bag over a package if it's raining, but I guess you have to provide that yourself.


Maybe not yellow vest but we got orange vest and they didn't want him back at first but then they finally asked for them back so I had it for about 2 months


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

poopyhead said:


> No one has a yellow vest unless they bought it themselves. One day they had lanyards and I finally got one after a year of Flex. Also the training videos show a "sorry we missed you" door tag for when you are unable to deliver, but when I asked they said no such thing exists. The video also shows the delivery girl putting a plastic bag over a package if it's raining, but I guess you have to provide that yourself.


Sounds iffy. I was offered a reflective vest my first day when I told the blue vest I was new, same with a book of missed you notes. I got those immediately after asking. The plastic bags are the only thing I had to provide for myself.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Warehouses are required to provide these things NOT drivers. They have vests, lanyards/badges, bags etc.....just ask. 
Vests are REQUIRED at our warehouse and most locations have vending machines with them as well as lanyards
and badges. Ask a blue vest, others are pretty much clueless.
I have a stock of the big clear bags they give out here which are an absolute necessity in south floria during the summer. 
If they don't have tell them to give you some trash bags. 
The door tags i've asked for but always get the "what are those" look!  Never really needed them so.....


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> It's assault the moment he snatched the package from you. File report, he will think twice about doing it again.


No, it was a strong arm robbery. More serious offense than assault.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> I say, you wouldn't be DamseLinDistresS twin brother now, would you??
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/100-kiss.215794/


Haha Maybe I'm her Amazon Flex counterpart. But I also drive for Uber & UberEATS as well and I never had this happen to me before on the Uber platform.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The best and badge don't mean anything. I've had both on and a car full of packages and still have neighbors wonder what I was doing. They never say anything, just stare.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Is crime a huge problem in other states? We don't have gated communities in Wisconsin, not even the expensive neighborhoods.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Is crime a huge problem in other states? We don't have gated communities in Wisconsin, not even the expensive neighborhoods.


There are a couple in brookfield, haven't had to deliver to then yet...

In other news I had a domestic I had to call 911 for the other night, got the police there and got the hell out, 8pm in the hood, as a white dude with a car full of packages I wasn' getting in the middle of that stuff...got my package delivered to another apartment in the complex though.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Other night I delivered to a hoarder house. It was awful. Guess it's really none of my business but it was really disturbing. Had to walk around junk and trash to get to the door.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

We have a bunch of gated communities and I don't enter unless I have a code or the customer remotely opens the gate. Period. I find these communities to be annoying but it's the life those people wanted, worked for, and I respect that boundary. There was one time when I was delivering to multiple houses in a small gated community and was approached by that one old guy who sits around all day keeping tabs on everyone. I immediately defused the situation by just being polite and conversational with him. I noticed military stickers on his windshield (a big thing here) and asked him which branch of service he was with. Told him about my military family and basically made him a friend by being respectful and understanding (I'm in his neighborhood). He hung out with me as I finished up my deliveries and I let him think he was helping me find house numbers. No problem at all...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

QUOTE="Jdelacruz129, post: 3310268, member: 76350"]So where do I begin

Anyways i scanned in the package and it was in the area that I had previously delivered to when I first started the block. So I drive to the location but I gue*ss I didn't pay attention or the gps was bugging out* or something but I'll get back to that in a bit.

I approach the gate since it was a gated community. And I try using the code that was provided to me by the app. But it wasn't working.

I really wanted to finish so I saw there was a break in the fence so I went through that.

Now that I'm in I'm looking for the address not paying attention on what's going on around me. I had my hoodie on since it was raining and couldn't see over the corner of my eye. And all of the sudden I turn around and this older Indian guy probably in his 50s or 60s is behind me. Starts yelling at me saying I'm stealing packages in his neighborhood and why am I trying to hide my face.

reminded me that "this is a private neighborhood" She then asks to look at my phone and the package and tells me that "your actually in the wrong place" "this is across the street" and points at the street sign.

The Indian guy then starts yelling at me and saying "I don't know how to read the English language" because it's the wrong area. I then say to him "are you calling me stupid sir?" He point blank said "yes" with a big smirk on his face. Then tells me "you need to have proper identification". I'm pissed now. He became hostile at me first, tried to threaten me with a brick and even after I proved who I was he still said "that's not enough" and basically called me stupid.

Anyways this brings up a big point. I know when you first start amazon flex there supposed to give you a vest and a lanyard with a generic id badge that says "Amazon flex Independent contractor" but I got neither from the warehouse. What am I supposed to do to prove that I'm contracted through amazon? Next time I do a block I'm gonna ask the warehouse about that because next time it could be worse./QUOTE]

Long story short


----------

